# snowboarding in May in california???



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

squaw maybe
mammoth mountain


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> squaw maybe
> mammoth mountain



I have been there, I would also reccomend that too.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

are squaw and mammoth the same place?

which one have you been to?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

sqaw is northern cali
mammoth is central
look them up


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

If you're willing to go a bit more north, you could always try Whistler in Vancouver! It's a great place with a wonderful scenary.


----------

